# Cassell bought out and Clippers expected to sign Flip Murray (rumored to Pacers)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep24feb24,1,4866098.story



> "It's getting close ain't it?" he said.
> 
> Cassell, who went untraded by Thursday's deadline, appears to be leaning toward requesting a buyout, essentially a divorce between him and the team, which will cause him to forfeit some of his remaining $6.1 million.
> 
> ...





> He added he would rather focus on playing basketball and allow agent David Falk to handle the business aspects of it.
> 
> "That's what I hired David for," he said.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

I would not buy him out on principle. If he really wants to try and coat-tail a contender, wait until his contract is up. I'd rather send him with pay, then cut him.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

Not a surprise. Like I said in another thread, when he was in Tallahassee last week he was openly talking to friends and fans about the possibility of going to Boston to win a title.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

**** it


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

Absolutely no point to buy him out at this point. Id like to keep him and try to resign for next year. Even if we dont resign him, we can keep him and potentially do a sign and trade in the offseason so that we can get something back. 

If we didnt trade him by the deadline, there is ZERO reason to buy him out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

I don't mind buying him out, as long as it isn't for full price. He Cassell wants to shave off 2-3 mil off for a buyout then I don't mind. He isn't going to stick around after the season so wouldn't hurt to save a few mil. Then again I don't think Sterling will buy him out.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

I'm sick of NBA players and this buyout bull****. If you wanna leave, then just walk away from the team AND the money.

I have no respect for any player that asks for a buyout instead of just walking away from his contract. If he really wants to go, then Cassell should be paying the clippers to let him out of the contract... friggin' bs.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

Well half the season is up, so im assuming that only half his contract is left, right? In other words like 3 million tops left that is owed to him. So i dont see how its even a monetary gain for us unless cassell says forget about everything you owe me, just let me go, which i dont think any agent has ever allowed his client to do.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

Lol, but you see... then Cassell will start doing a ton of crap causing trouble you know...

In a way though, I think it's better not to buy him out, and if he decides to become a "cancer" just suspend him. Keep him off the floor, and without pay due to suspension.

NBA teams have to have a way to keep their players in line, anyway the whole thing with Alonzo Mourning a few years back kind of made me a little pissed off. He signed with the Nets, then became unhappy with the Nets, so he was sent to the Raptors as part of a deal to get Carter, and then he refused to play because he wanted a "buy out" but in order to be "bought out" he had to TAKE money from the team. Seriously, if you want to leave, at least have the courtesy to PAY the team a fee to let you go rather than DEMAND a fee to leave.

The Blazers paid Francis 30 million not to play for them, what does that tell you?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep26feb26,1,5783606.story



> Cassell, the team's veteran point guard, confirmed wide speculation today that he is seeking a buyout of his contract.
> 
> "They've been discussing it, so what more can I say?," said Cassell, 38. "Both parties are getting to a number and saying, 'OK, this is what we'll do it for.' I just want to be treated fairly."





> The Boston Celtics, Phoenix Suns and Dallas Mavericks are reportedly among the teams interested in Cassell if he becomes a free agent.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

I'm going to be super upset at clipper brass if they buy him out. What we should be doing is dedicating ourselves to cassell, and say hey, stick around, next year we will sign you to be a player/assistant coach. You almost singlehandedly turned this franchise around and inspired the start of clipper nation 2 years ago, and we want you to stick with this organization. We sorry we suck this year and havent brought the pieces we needed to win, but next year we will be better, and we want you to be around to help us get there.

THATS what i want to hear. Not negotiations to see how much money we can save by buying him out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

From reading around the internet seems like this is picking up and might be a reality soon.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*



yamaneko said:


> I'm going to be super upset at clipper brass if they buy him out. What we should be doing is dedicating ourselves to cassell, and say hey, stick around, next year we will sign you to be a player/assistant coach. You almost singlehandedly turned this franchise around and inspired the start of clipper nation 2 years ago, and we want you to stick with this organization. We sorry we suck this year and havent brought the pieces we needed to win, but next year we will be better, and we want you to be around to help us get there.
> 
> THATS what i want to hear. Not negotiations to see how much money we can save by buying him out.


like the idea and facts stated but i mean.....i guess once again we will start saying things like "Its The Clippers".....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

Its a sad day in clipperland if this really does happen like it seems it will today or tomorrow. Just another in the long line of terrible decisions this franchise has made since about 2 years ago with minor, yet strange decisions as signing overton over tabuse, signing rebraca over mikki moore, etc. Before then, in dunleavvy's first couple years i could find almost no fault, major or minor of what the clippers were trying to do.

But since that time, it started out small like those two small moves, and then started getting more and more boneheaded. Giving dunleavvy huge extension, giving kaman huge extension without allowing him to test the market, not trading livingston on multiple occasions, not trading maggette on multiple occasions, how every single 2nd round pick is garbage lately, giving korolev a promise in the draft, and the list goes on and on and on. 

Seriously even if i had prime ticket i probably wouldnt be watching the games. The ONLY reason to watch games now is to see how Thornton develops. We have no exciting players right now...kaman is even out. Were going to have Brevin Boring Knight starting at PG the rest of the year. Weve had aaron stinking williams starting at center? We have an absolute garbage team who plays boring basketball, and a front office who makes stupid decisions after stupid decisions.

Wake me up when its the lottery. a 3.4% chance at a top pick will be the most exciting 5 minutes in my clipper year this year..


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

Boston globe reporting that sterling doesnt want to buy him out. Im happy that SOMEONE in the organization is thinking rationally


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

Good. Make him suffer too. You signed a contract, honor it.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*



yamaneko said:


> Boston globe reporting that sterling doesnt want to buy him out. Im happy that SOMEONE in the organization is thinking rationally


id rather him leave the organization on good terms...and not horrible terms (him staying around here and just bashing everyone and everything) i dont really want that cuz doing **** like that will just make him the evil guy in clipper fans eyes


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*



yamaneko said:


> Boston globe reporting that sterling doesnt want to buy him out. Im happy that SOMEONE in the organization is thinking rationally


Sterling is quite possibly my least favorite person in the basketball world right now.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*



mqtcelticsfan said:


> Sterling is quite possibly my least favorite person in the basketball world right now.


No reason at all to PAY cassell to leave, doesn't help the clippers in the least bit. If he wants to go, either Cassell or the Celtics can pay the clips, that's the way it should be. Hopefully the league will institute harsh penalties for players who request buyouts.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-cliprep28feb28,1,3131876.story



> The organization is willing to waive Cassell if he agrees to walk away from the roughly $2.1 million still owed on his $6.1-million contract.
> 
> Cassell was adamant Wednesday, saying that if that is the case, he is not being treated fairly. And, as of now, he is unwilling to walk out on all of his remaining salary.
> 
> "I'm not doing it," Cassell said. "I know for a fact I've done tremendous things for this organization. I've helped this organization have respectability in the city of L.A. -- at least for a year -- where everybody walked around with their chests out and they can't tell me I didn't."


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

mmm.. sterling playing hardball and trying to make Sam accept a buyout, for nothing.

Be interesting to see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

It is not for nothing he has already been paid 4 mil for the year. Why should the Clippers pay anymore for him to leave? I agree with the Clippers on this one, if Cassell really wants to leave he can take what he has made and go. I don't see how Cassell thinks this is unfair to him, he has been 4 mil to play so far in the league, he hasn't played to earn his final 2.1 mil so why should he get it? Cassell is being greedy, he doesn't deserve the last 2.1 mil because he hasn't earned it yet. I am disappointed by Cassell with these comments.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

Good for Donald. Sam signed a contract... HONOR IT. You want to leave, leave the money on the table.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

True... but you would think if he is going to leave anyway the owner would preffer to pay 1 million then 2


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

Screw Cassel...he is greedy. He asked for a contract after we made the playoffs and he got it. We are willing to pay him 2 million to leave and he wants more? He will get pay again from the Celtics or whatever team signs him anyways.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

I hope stern changes this rule soon. This is ridiculous, paying players to go to another team.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

Sam knows if he walks away from the 2.1 million, he's not going to get it back signing with another team. I like that Sterling is playing hardball, if your worker under contract doesn't want to honor his contract, don't pay him.

Cassel was good while he lasted, but if you're going to sign a contract, honor it, or stop signing contracts.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*

Does it even matter at this point? I thought a player had to be signed by March 1 to be eligible for the playoffs, and he would not clear waivers by the first, right?

Edit: Nevermind, I'm clear on the rule, now. I misunderstood it originally.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Cassell leans toward a buyout request*



leidout said:


> No reason at all to PAY cassell to leave, doesn't help the clippers in the least bit. If he wants to go, either Cassell or the Celtics can pay the clips, that's the way it should be. Hopefully the league will institute harsh penalties for players who request buyouts.


I know that, but I don't care because I don't care about the Clippers in the least. I care about Sam potentially joining the Celtics.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clipper looking at Flip Murray*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep29feb29,1,7159868.story



> The Clippers and Sam Cassell agreed to a contract buyout today that will allow him to sign with another team.
> 
> The Clippers are expected to try and sign former Detroit Piston guard Ronald "Flip" Murray to replace Cassell.
> 
> ...


So the Clippers paid 1.6 mil to cut him loose? That is dumb, shouldn't have paid him a dime of that 2.1 mil. Oh well, farewell Cassell you brought some good memories to Clipper nation.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clipper looking at Flip Murray*

<3 Sterling.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*

Also why the interest in Flip Murray? No need to go old, lets get a young guy and give him time. No reason why the Clippers should be interested in Murray.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*

i like Flip Murray, but HE CANT SHOOT, and all he can do is is drive n layup and sometimes dunk
he is very Maggettesque....
WE DONT NEED HIM ......
but i mean at this point im open for any experiment we really have nothing to lose and id rather a stupid move than no move at all

farewall Sam, in my opinion, he deserved the stuff he was asking for i mean really....if we continue to suck for a long time AGAIN, i dont think until then you guys will realize how much he did for that one year..............

and now ....the Saga continues...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*

aaand why is it the cLippers dont go to those teams that have pgs to spare and try to pry one away????????
damn


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*

Regardless of what people say about Sam helping this team for a while and how we now "owe" it to him to let him try to win another ring, I will now be rooting against the Celtics the rest of the season (or whatever other team he happens to sign for). If you sign a contract, honor it. Don't leave because the team is starting to suck, I don't care how old you are or how close the "door" is to closing. Feel free to bolt at the end of the year, I have no problem with that. Sam is a jerk for doing this, AND taking money from our team. I wish him the worst of luck. 

On a different note, I seem to have read conflicting thoughts on Flip Murray. Some people think it's a great move, others think not so much. Should be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*



squeemu said:


> Regardless of what people say about Sam helping this team for a while and how we now "owe" it to him to let him try to win another ring, I will now be rooting against the Celtics the rest of the season (or whatever other team he happens to sign for). If you sign a contract, honor it. Don't leave because the team is starting to suck, I don't care how old you are or how close the "door" is to closing. Feel free to bolt at the end of the year, I have no problem with that. Sam is a jerk for doing this, AND taking money from our team. I wish him the worst of luck.
> 
> On a different note, I seem to have read conflicting thoughts on Flip Murray. Some people think it's a great move, others think not so much. Should be interesting to see what happens.


Exactly, as fans it doesn't affect us at all for him to get bought out or just walk away (which i wouldn't have minded at all). But for those of us that work in the real world where we aren't in a business full of primadonnas, demanding a buyout just makes you seem like a *******. Hopefully the celtics (or wherever he goes) get dropped in the 1st round of the playoffs, he deserves nothing more.

I don't really get the Flip Murray signing? Shouldn't we just be totally tanking it at this point? Or maybe picking up a young guy to see how it works out?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*

I so pissed off how the Clippers handled this situation with Sam. To pay him 1.6 million to go play for a contender and to get nothing in return is ridiculous and incompetence on the part of the FO. The Clippers have been knowing for a long time that they weren't going to resign Sam, so why didn't they start lining up trades there to get something in return, a 2nd round pick is better than nothing. Its funny how the FO was like the Mike Miller trade fell apart at the last minute so they didn't have a chance to come up with other trades. Well that's why you have back-up plans in case one proposal doesn't work out. 

How Seattle got 3 1st round picks for Kurt Thomas and the Clippers got nothing but a $1.6 million bill for Sam is beyond me.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*

Wow. The Murray signing makes NO sense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*

http://www.ocregister.com/sports/sam-cassell-la-1989780-clippers-boston



> "I'm going to miss the city of L.A.," said Cassell, 38. "It's emotional for me because I met some genuinely nice people here. But I think this is a situation where the (Clippers) are giving me an opportunity to chase another dream of mine."
> 
> Although he only intends to play one more season, Cassell said it is not impossible that his career would end in a Clippers uniform.
> 
> "I'd love to come back here next year, if everyone is healthy," Cassell said. "Why not? I left on good terms."





> When asked what he hoped to bring to Boston, which has the NBA's best record, Cassell said, "Leadership, another weapon and just direction. These guys are already playing well. I'll just fit in and make it easier for K.G., Ray, Paul and all the other guys."
> 
> Cassell said Thursday he already has spoken with front office officials with the Celtics.
> 
> "They said they want me," Cassell said.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*

I've heard some speculation that they might not want to make his agent mad because he reps Brand also.I guess in theory you're saving 600K by buying him out,but I wouldn't do it unless he took even less.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*



Diable said:


> I've heard some speculation that they might not want to make his agent mad because he reps Brand also.I guess in theory you're saving 600K by buying him out,but I wouldn't do it unless he took even less.


Brand's agent huh... you know, I'm starting to think that the Spurs are the only team that can sustain continued success. I think I ought to be a Spurs fan.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*

sad times indeed


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*



PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I so pissed off how the Clippers handled this situation with Sam. To pay him 1.6 million to go play for a contender and to get nothing in return is ridiculous and incompetence on the part of the FO. The Clippers have been knowing for a long time that they weren't going to resign Sam, so why didn't they start lining up trades there to get something in return, a 2nd round pick is better than nothing. Its funny how the FO was like the Mike Miller trade fell apart at the last minute so they didn't have a chance to come up with other trades. Well that's why you have back-up plans in case one proposal doesn't work out.
> 
> How Seattle got 3 1st round picks for Kurt Thomas and the Clippers got nothing but a $1.6 million bill for Sam is beyond me.



yep...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers looking at Flip Murray*

Hey, if we do have a good off-season and get everyone healthy, I'd love Sam back, so I hope we didn't end stuff on a bad note for him. I agree, we shouldn't have paid him, but..eh but nothing, we shouldn't have paid him!!!!

Flip Murray? WTF? Why don't we sign GUILLERMO DIAZ and actually let him play? Sean Banks I won't mind as well...Will Blalock..Andre Barret? What's the hell is going on with us wanting Flip....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers expected to sign Flip Murray*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...rep29feb29,1,7159868.story?ctrack=2&cset=true



> The Clippers are expected to sign guard Ronald "Flip" Murray, recently waived by the Detroit Pistons. Murray, 28, has played with four teams, averaging 9.2 points and 2.3 assists in his seven-year career.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers expected to sign Flip Murray*

We should be working out youngsters. On the other hand, I wish that Brent Barry wasnt after another ring. Would have been nice to have him close out his career where it started, and perhaps teach livingston a thing or two. Funny how everyone always wanted to compare shaun to magic, but i always though his body size, dribbling and passing style, and the way he shoots his jumpers had brent barry written all over it. Barry would have been a great mentor for shaun.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers expected to sign Flip Murray*

The difference is Brent Barry makes his shots. Livingston has no range whatsoever.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers expected to sign Flip Murray*

exactly. WHich is why i would have loved brent to come here to teach livvy


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers expected to sign Flip Murray*

Any word on the Flip Murray singing? Or is it still a maybe?

He really should sign somewhere else. LAC picking him up is damn near useless.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers expected to sign Flip Murray*



Ruff Draft said:


> Any word on the Flip Murray singing? Or is it still a maybe?
> 
> He really should sign somewhere else. LAC picking him up is damn near useless.


Nothing is official but the LA Times said the Clippers are expected to sign him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Cassell bought out and Clippers expected to sign Flip Murray*



Ruff Draft said:


> Any word on the Flip Murray singing? Or is it still a maybe?
> 
> He really should sign somewhere else. LAC picking him up is damn near useless.


Nothing is official but the LA times said that the Clippers are expected to sign him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now Indiana papers are saying Flip is expected to sign with the Pacers.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Now Indiana papers are saying Flip is expected to sign with the Pacers.


Still a dumb signing. :thumbdown:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Why dont we look to the dleague? Here are the top 10 Assists per 48 minute guys in the D League: (second to last column)

1 * Randy Livingston , IDA 28 40.2 301 10.8 122 4.4 12.8 2.47 
2 Andre Barrett , AUS-BAK 31 38.1 269 8.7 86 2.8 10.9 3.13 
3 * Ramon Sessions , TUL 24 36.2 183 7.6 84 3.5 10.1 2.18 
4 Eddie Gill , COL 26 37.9 205 7.9 88 3.4 10.0 2.33 
5 Jason Fontenet , TUL 29 20.4 119 4.1 52 1.8 9.6 2.29 
6 * Carldell Johnson , AUS 32 18.5 119 3.7 53 1.7 9.6 2.24 
7 * Kevin Kruger , UTA 34 37.7 241 7.1 105 3.1 9.0 2.3 
8 Cheyne Gadson , AUS 28 29.9 151 5.4 65 2.3 8.6 2.32 
9 Yuta Tabuse , ANA 23 12.3 50 2.2 17 .7 8.5 2.94 
10 * Walker Russell , FWN 17 27.3 81 4.8 47 2.8 8.4 1.72 

Wondering how G Diaz ranks? 39th among guards...4.3 p48...ouch.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Clippers signed Andre Barrett to a 10 day
atleast hes young hahhahaha
and his name rings a bell , anyone know anything about him


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

haha, clippers picked my first choice. (no way would i get livingston again)


----------

